# Custom paint



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

Well i guess my test spoons were a success. Tonight im gunna try out the process on a reel seat. Can't wait to mix some custom colors and not have to rely on matagi for colors.


----------



## eyef1shin (May 16, 2014)

What kind of paint did you use?


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

That's 3 light coats of automotive primer sanded back with 600 grit. 3 coats of House of Kolor kandy and then 3 coats of their 2 part show clear.

Expensive stuff but I don't tend to go half way into anything. 

Next up is painting some seats and doing some torture testing.


----------



## TXFishSlayer (Apr 28, 2014)

Are you using a rattle can or airbrush? Can't wait to see some finished seats from you!


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

Rattlecan on the primer and airbrush on the color and clear. You'd never get a consistent smooth color and clear with rattlecan. 


rattlecan primer be cheap, seem to adhere well, and your sanding back anyway so eh

I'm gunna try and paint some up and bring them to the get together this weekend. I need to pass a couple out for torture testing.


----------



## Whipray (Mar 12, 2007)

Very cool. What do you use for an airbrush setup? Seems like they run anywhere from $50 to thousands.


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

I have a badger setup.


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

Didnt get all the spoons but got most colors as well as two seats. The purple one is pretty much trash. Got some nibs in the finish but good practice none the less


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

I think you got it down. Looks really good. What do you charge for some finished reel seats?


----------



## jimj100 (Dec 1, 2012)

Yeah, i think if you get the process down, and it's durable, then you got yourself a nice little business here. It won't be hard to undercut matagi on price. There will be a nice demand. Hell, FTU might stock them and sell them for you.


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

Thanks for the kudos guys. Matagi has been at this game for a long time. I started doing this little test simply to give myself more color options and because I didn't want to order. Matagi makes a great product and the price they charge is fair. If i charged less it would only be because I don't have the experience they do. 

My long term plan is to stock up some colors and if someone wants a special color then I can put something together for them. Obviously it is easy to paint a bunch of a certain color at once. I'm thinking stuff like color changes, various base coats in flat and gloss(of course matagi has that). marblized as well as NCAA theme seats with subtle stripes down the middle all clear coated or maybe ghost race stripes or something heck I don't know I'm just having fun.


----------



## TXFishSlayer (Apr 28, 2014)

JuiceGoose said:


> ...heck I don't know I'm just having fun.


:bounce:


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

Just laid clear on pagan gold good gawd its pretty. Spoon pics in the a.m


----------



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

Jim I'd sell them in a heartbeat if he'd would be interested. But, the quality would have to be as good or better than MATAGI.


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

I really appreciate the kind words Lance. Maybe I'll take ya up on when i am happy with the quality.

Side note. My favorite color so far
Pagan Gold

Also sprayed an oriental blue over grey ecsm for a buddy.

And of course more colors
Pearl white
Pearl black
Pagan Gold

What kinds of colors you boys want to see?

Go to www.houseofkolor.com/kolors and give me some ideas to spray next

More solid colors?
Matte finish?
Marbelized
Color change?


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)




----------



## TXFishSlayer (Apr 28, 2014)

Adam, here are a couple of color ideas if you really want to experiment. I'd be willing to buy at least one in each of these colors if you can spray some sk casting seats. I'll even provide the seats with some custom threaded barrels that are shorter than the standard Fuji barrels.


http://www.houseofkolor.com/kolors/detail/index.html?id=HOK000731-01&ref=kolors (Rootbeer)
http://www.houseofkolor.com/kolors/detail/index.html?id=HOK001666-01&ref=kolors (Candy with Magenta)
http://www.houseofkolor.com/kolors/detail/index.html?id=HOK0053-01&ref=kolors (Trans Nebulae)


----------



## Tony06 (Jun 24, 2014)

Planet Green Base coat with a couple coats of Pagan Gold Candy will give you a really nice antifreeze green color. Almost looks like the FTU Green rod color.


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

Thanks guys. Fishslayer if you have the seats ill pick them up from ya saturday and do some shooting. If you know what size snap in winding check you want we can paint that too. I need to get some out there for torture testing


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

Yours look very nice man, great job. The treads and the grooves on the nut look really good, that is where most people fail. 

I need a pearl white SK2 seat, to match a Chronarch 50e, if you need someone to test one out. ;-)


----------



## jreynolds (Jul 19, 2010)

That trans nebulae color is hot.


----------



## TheBeardedFisherman (Sep 25, 2013)

Pretty cool.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## TXFishSlayer (Apr 28, 2014)

jreynolds said:


> That trans nebulae color is hot.


It is and it matches the old Shimano Greenies! I'm gonna match it to a Curado 50e if I can bribe Adam to paint one in that color for me!


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

Thanks again guys. I am really enjoying the process and am detail minded enough(and anal) that I want to do them right. I've been in chats with the much missed Jay Cook on the subject for a while and couldn't thank him enough. I want to do right in him lending me some of his knowledge and also over a high quality option for someone to put a special touch on. 

Jreynolds. Ya that trans neb color is hot. I'd love to do it but I would have to wait until i get a process down and if some people bought a couple from me then go for the color change paints. 
That s2-fx53 color change effects pack is 75 dollars for 2 oz!! you still have to buy the carrier base as well. 

I'm loving that color as well.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

How much for a dozen of the spoons? They look like some of my favorite candy flavors!


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

Heheheh that would be some flashy spoons


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

So here is a question. Having never actually built on matagi components I'm honestly behind on the fit and finish. 

My question is this. How durable are the painted seats? What kinds of typical abuse do you guys put your matagi seats through and they come out unscratched or chipped? What sort of expectations do you expect from a painted seat?


----------



## TXFishSlayer (Apr 28, 2014)

I build a bunch with the Matagi seats. I can tell you from first hand experience that the paint chips on top of the reel seat where it sits against the rod holders. Albeit, a very small chip, bu a chip none the less. I'm careful with my gear, but have no control over a rod moving when i'm underway in my boat. Now if I was a kayak fisherman or fished from the beach/pier, there would be no issues, but once you introduce an environment where it's moving and rubbing up against a hard surface, you're inevitably going to get a chip.

Having said that, the paint finish DOES NOT scratch. Everywhere else other than where it rubs against the rod holder looks pristine.


----------



## Billy 40 (Apr 3, 2008)

IF you paint a surface, and the surface gets bent or dinged up, the paint chips off. For me it's where the reel foot sits under the hood when tighten it down. And when use aluminum rod holders, which are on 100% of the boats I fish, going in and out and up and down dings the finish up. I posted pix in The NERBs a few weeks ago so people could see a party boat environment - the MAtagi seats hold up extremely well with all teh abuse the rods get, and I probably go fishing at least 100 times a year. 

I've seen a lot of homemade paint jobs, both done by rodbuilders and sold for suppliers, and there is a good reason why a quality paintjob on teh seat costs what it does. THere's no need to undercut the price, there are a ton of people who are willing to pay top dollar for a top quality product. LEt guys who want you to undercut price and sell cheaper, get what they want to pay for form somewhere else and deal with a low quality, low cost product.


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

Thanks guys ya. There shouldn't be an issue with scratching anymore then with a car but like you've stated chips in problem areas are something I would try and tackle. It's nothing to go a little heavier on the clear in those areas to build a little more durability into the seat. Might do a little pocket test with a reel seat and put it in my pocket with keys all day or maybe the drier hehehehe.

I don't think you could ever make a product that is chip proof but with the amount of attention I've already gotten on these seats I can see where people would be interested, and are. I'm not going to give anyone anything that I wouldn't be proud of myself and having just started painting these seats I want to make sure that I give someone my best. 
testing and more testing


----------



## jreynolds (Jul 19, 2010)

I have had a few chip on the trigger, but that's one of the spots that sticks out and is subject to abuse. The other place is around the hood like Billy has seen. I think you are using quality materials and I know you well enough now to say that you are incredibly meticulous about your craft. I think you are on track and I'm confident you'll get A quality product on the market. I'm looking forward to buying from you.


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

Oh ya they use Nippon paint products which are high end. Right now it's fun but with several people asking for seats I can see where it would offset some of the experimenting with various colors. Matagi is still king kong their work is amazing from the pictures I've seen.


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

Well Now I went and did it I ordered some more colors
Soon I'll be able to shoot these colors guys.

http://www.houseofkolor.com/kolors/detail/index.html?id=HOK001666-01&ref=kolors
http://www.houseofkolor.com/kolors/detail/?id=S2-FBC04&ref=formula-search&tab=formula#formula
http://www.houseofkolor.com/kolors/detail/?id=S2-KBC09&ref=formula-search&tab=formula#formula
http://www.houseofkolor.com/kolors/detail/?id=S2-KBC11&ref=formula-search&tab=formula#formula
http://www.houseofkolor.com.au/ne-502-neon-pink/
http://www.kolorhouse.com/hoc-ne507-q01.html
http://www.kolorhouse.com/hoc-ne504-q01.html

With those colors and various combinations we have got some hot tickets about to come out of the shop.

Fish i'm looking forward to shooting those sk2 seats in this magenta for ya. They are discontinuing that color so I had to pick it up.


----------



## TXFishSlayer (Apr 28, 2014)

Nice, I can't wait to get my hands on them and put them on a few rods!


----------



## troutalex33 (Aug 21, 2012)

*Those colors are cool*

Nice work ! Let me know when your ready to sell a couple . I ll order some to try out from you when your ready ! Let me know


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

If the crew from the weekend think they are good then i'll put some out to who wants some.


----------



## troutalex33 (Aug 21, 2012)

*pm sent*

Pm sent bro !


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Lance's and Billy 40's comments were right on. We realize the paint is expensive and the prep takes time. If you can produce a product like Matagi, we'll buy, at the premium price. You really need to get a couple of the Matagi's to see just how good they do em. I'm pulling for ya!


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

Coags i ran by jreynolds house this evening and had him look mine over as well as discuss matagi. I feel much better after seeing the matagi first hand and even though i just started painting and am tweaking my process i feel like my quality is on par with matagi. For sure the paint is on par my concern is long term durability. 

Coags you coming to event this weekend?


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

Put some color down on some sk2 seats last night. Also painted a winding check for testing.

pearl white and brandywine both over white base. The brandywine almost took on a candy apple red appearance.


----------



## TXFishSlayer (Apr 28, 2014)

Very cool! Now i'm really starting to get excited!


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

Nice! They look very good! Cant wait to try them out. 


Anyone have any thoughts on epoxying them instead of clear coat to improve durability? I believe the magic swirl are done that way and I have a couple that do good.


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

I would have 2 concerns with an epoxy clearcoat. 
1. The eventual yellowing of the epoxy clear. The Clear I'm using as 3 times the UV inhibitors of most automotive clears on the market and won't yellow. 
2. The thickness of the epoxy clear could be a problem around areas where you need some slop. Places like threading and contact points of reel seat to reel foot. 

I'm all about durability though.


----------



## jimj100 (Dec 1, 2012)

you have posted some really high, high resolution images. I think it's clear: the paint job is just about as good as it can get. i stare and stare at every one, and man, they just look so good. 
so, as many have brought up, including yourself, the only question is durability. How can you speed up durability testing beyond fishing it for a year? 
How about tossing one in one of those old rock polishers? basically, a can that rotates with somethign abrasive in it, like a few pebbles or BBs. Also throw in a commercial painted seat. remove them every 30 mintues and photograph. If your paint job chips and damages at roughly the same rate as the competitor, then I'd say it's time to paint up a hundred of them fast! lol! Not a bad way to test different clear coats, finishes, coat number, etc. 
juicegooose, your seats are generating some real excitement, man!


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

I really appreciate all of the support guys truly I do and I do not want to let the community down. I have been painting all week tweaking things here and there. I've got a couple guys that I'm sending seats to for testing on their rods. and after showing some of the guys saturday the paint up close I'm going to take them home and beat them to death. I did take the purple one and dropped it on my concrete floor from shoulder height(i'm 5-9) and it did chip some on the trigger tip. I can't imagine anything painted like that not chipping but still it is an area I will be putting more clear on to help with that.

I have drying motor that I'll transform into a testing machine too. 

Another issue I've noticed is that I'm pretty sure matagi gets their seats already taken apart. I take the seats apart to avoid taping the nuts but on the deluxe style nuts with that little trim band I can see where I'll have to test out tape techniques. Those I can't get off.


----------



## jimj100 (Dec 1, 2012)

I agree, everything painted will chip. look at your car door!! 
If your paint job chips no worse than any other painted seat in a fair test in a controlled environment, then you got something.


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

jimj100 said:


> I agree, everything painted will chip. look at your car door!!
> If your paint job chips no worse than any other painted seat in a fair test in a controlled environment, then you got something.


That is just it Jim I don't want to be the same I want to be better. If I'm offering a product to someone I want to be as confident as I can that I did everything in my power to give them a durable seat. Will they chip or scratch given the right conditions. Yes I'm sure but I don't to put my name on something knowing that I settled for that.


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

aNYONE CARE TO DONATE A MATAGI SEAT FOR TESTING?


----------



## TXFishSlayer (Apr 28, 2014)

I might have one I might be willing to part with. Let me look through my collection and see if I have any I can live without. If I do, take it with you tomorrow when you come.


----------

